# No one is perfect, no matter what the media tries to tell you;)



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 8, 2015)

The smart ones just take off the *stupid* shoes.
:thumbsup1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

I really wondered if they ever had mishaps, geesh, I wore spikes in my 20s, like once or twice a year and they were horrible! I'm glad I went to flats in my early 30s because of business college, and a new job.  I saw other gals wearing them to work, but I guess I at least had a teenie streak of sense in me, never have foot problems.  Just before that, right before that time, I had to have 2 ingrown toenails removed or I mean fixed.  They both look normal and I was never going through that again


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2015)

Poor skinny things have no ballast to help them stay upright.

I saw a lot of disasters like this in the clubs I worked in, as well as a lot of twisted ankles and a head injury or two.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I really wondered if they ever had mishaps, geesh, I wore spikes in my 20s, like once or twice a year and they were horrible!



Me too, and the spikes back then weren't nearly as tall as those in the video, either.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Poor skinny things have no ballast to help them stay upright.
> 
> I saw a lot of disasters like this in the clubs I worked in, as well as a lot of twisted ankles and a head injury or two.



I bet you were such a knight in shining armor helping them up, carrying them to a chair, wrapping their ankles, gettin icepacks!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Me too, and the spikes back then weren't nearly as tall as those in the video, either.



You're right, now they have a platform plus a spike.  If you have a fear of heights, well, no way!!  I remember my mom or someone saying you had to suffer to be beautiful, lots of women have believed that


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I bet you were such a knight in shining armor helping them up, carrying them to a chair, wrapping their ankles, gettin icepacks!



Heck, no - just swept 'em off the stage with the rest of the garbage ... :distant:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

You don't fool me, bet you had your little first aid kit handy


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> You don't fool me, bet you had your little first aid kit handy



Are you kidding? I was already dressed up as a doctor! :sentimental:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

Well that's better then a janitor, I think


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Well that's better then a janitor, I think



They both deal with things most people don't want to deal with.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

True, I never thought of it that way  Wow, you're always forcing me to use my brain, LOL!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 8, 2015)

Wes is always laughing at these gals walking around-or should I say tottering around-in some of these new shoe styles. They just can`t walk properly in them and look pretty silly. And not the least bit graceful. I`m talking mainly the sky high wedges.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2015)

Can't be too sure if things have changed over the past 20 years or so, but it is very possible/probable that some of these poor girls are a bit too 'high' .


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Wes is always laughing at these gals walking around-or should I say tottering around-in some of these new shoe styles. They just can`t walk properly in them and look pretty silly. And not the least bit graceful. I`m talking mainly the sky high wedges.



There is a style that looked elegant and was pretty doable for a woman to walk in, but they don't make'em'like'that'anymore, LOL!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> There is a style that looked elegant and was pretty doable for a woman to walk in, but they don't make'em'like'that'anymore, LOL!



Yes. Now they are just crazy high and something about them just doesn`t allow the wearer to have anything resembling a normal gait.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

Remember the high-heeled tennis-shoes, LOLLLLLLLLL!  Now that was an idea that bombed!!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

LOL,excellent Cookie!!  I so love your avatar too!!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi, thanks, - couldn't resist this one.


----------

